

Bitters: medicine to make the centralized Internet go down - skeltoac
http://bitters.evbogue.com/

======
norswap
The site is down for me, but the cached version features the tagline "The
medicine you need to make the centralized Internet go down."

It however never explains what makes Bitters decentralized. Any insights?

------
jongraehl
Poor title. It's just a $37 tutorial on setting up a webserver etc.

~~~
jongraehl
not sure what's substantially different from e.g. (2011)
[http://shapeshed.com/creating-a-basic-site-with-node-and-
exp...](http://shapeshed.com/creating-a-basic-site-with-node-and-express/)

------
pranavpiyush
I guess you're getting more hits than anticipated! :) Can't seem to load it.

